# Is this the secret reason why old men play with toy trains?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Carlin.pps

I don't know about others but it sure works for me.

I am forwarding this to all fellow MLSers in the hope that you will enjoy and appreciate the wisdom of it as much as I did when I received it.

Best regards to all.

Jerry


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Got to love George Carlin. Thanks for posting!

I play with toy trains because it is fun! And it keeps me young, provides me a great outlet for my creativity and did I mention it is fun?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 21 Mar 2011 11:23 AM 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Carlin.pps

I don't know about others but it sure works for me.

I am forwarding this to all fellow MLSers in the hope that you will enjoy and appreciate the wisdom of it as much as I did when I received it.

Best regards to all.

Jerry
Yes ..It works every day. Enjoying the hobby and family every day..

Tks. for the reminder.. I've seen it before, but good to see it again..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Jerry. How true! Been playing with trains for 67 years and not goin' to look back.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was asked just the other day. " How old are you ?" I said Late 50's...."How late?" I said 65. " That's late!" he said .


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 Mar 2011 07:08 PM 
I was asked just the other day. " How old are you ?". 
JJ,

I can believe that. I don't think anyone represents a better example of George Carlin's philosophy than you to - and that is meant as a compliment. 

I too had seen this before but I think I needed the reminder - not only to see it again but to remind me that I like classical music but I have been too busy lately to take the time to stop and listen to it. 

Some of us have no choice but to rush to work and to rush everywhere for various reasons but somehow seeing this once again made me realize that I for one do not have to be rushing to do anything. I volunteer at the local senior citizens center and I participated in a number of their activities but it did not take long for me to decide that I prefer to help those who need the center rather than to accept the fact that I have become a senior citizen.

I would rather spend my days figuring out how to build a deck or designing and building a new layout than to spend my days playing dominoes and bean bag baseball. Those days may be in my future but I am going to put them off as long as I can.

This is my favorite slide from the presentation:











Jerry


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jerry, 

I agree with you but I do wish that the complier of the set had reduced the photo of Maroon Bells so we can see all of it - it is a superb location, and though the web has some good views it doesn't seem to have that one..


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

a good philosofy - and overhelming photos!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Another great slide for me is:











I think that sometimes we can get carried away with things that do not work as well as we expected and "the grouch" might be a thing rather than a person.

Over the years I have purchased a number of products that did not work out for me so I sold them (clearly telling the buyers why I was selling the items) or gave them away and I have bought a lot of new and used stuff that others did not like but that I have been very happy with. Information about a product's limitations is good to have but I prefer to make my own decisions about whether to buy or not to buy something.

In my opinion keeping a product that we are unhappy with pulls us down as much as hanging around people who seem to find something wrong with everything.

The whole point of large scale trains is to be having fun so if something or someone is somehow having a negative impact on us perhaps we should remember this slide. 

Jerry


----------

